
Sam and Max Hit the Road - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2019/06/sam-and-max-hit-the-road/
======
bennyp101
I absolutely loved this game when it came out, then a few years ago I bought
it again on GOG - just as good as when I was 8!

I vaguely remember my dad taking me to go and buy a Soundblaster card so the
sound worked properly!

Day Of The Tentacle was another one, never owned it but played at friends
houses

~~~
michaelgrafl
I remember my dad buying me a 386DX 40MHz Escom tower when I was around
twelve. This was kind of a low end machine at that time, the 486DX4 with
100MHz being the top of line. But it was a big upgrade from our 286 with 8 MHz
which to use I had to ask permission, while my father was fine with me being
the main user of the new machine.

While the machine itself was the cheapest we could get at the Escom store
because we were kind of broke (14000 ATS, around 1500 Euros in today's money),
my dad granted me a Soundblaster 16 card, a double-speed CD-ROM drive and a
couple of game collections on CD. One of those collections contained both DOTT
and Sam & Max Hit The Road.

Making special boot floppies for managing conventional, expanded and extended
memory so I could get those games to work was probably my introduction to
technical trouble-shooting. And when eventually I got to get Sam & Max going
and heard the Mad Scientist in the intro actually talking I completely lost my
shit, because I expected no more than closed captions and some wavetable midi
tunes in the background.

Loved that game so much for its artistic style and weird characters. Tunnel of
Love, Big Foot, Giraffe Girl, the Country Singer douchebag ... what a colorful
ensemble!

~~~
bennyp101
"heard the Mad Scientist in the intro actually talking I completely lost my
shit" \- HA! Exactly this!

Ah yea, fiddling around with autoexec.bat and config.sys to make funky menus
to show the games I had installed (I think, it was a while ago ... also
something to do with mscdex .. but that might have been later)

~~~
dillonmckay
mscdex, I think was the ‘driver’ for the CD-ROM drive?

~~~
EvanAnderson
Sort of. MSCDEX were CD-ROM API extensions for MS-DOS. You had a low-level
driver that talked to your optical drive, and MSCDEX talked to that.

~~~
dillonmckay
Would that be considered a TSR?

~~~
EvanAnderson
Yep-- a classic example of one.

------
elliottkember
Ah! I played this game all the way through (with help) when I was about 12.
Absolutely hysterical even if some of the humour went over my head. Had the
chance to replay it recently and it’s lost none of its charm.

What will we see next on here - the Neverhood? Loom? Leisure Suit Larry?

~~~
mwcampbell
Leisure Suit Larry and Loom have already been covered. He's working roughly in
chronological order.

------
AndrewBissell
My early sense of humor was so shaped by these LucasArts adventure games, it's
hard to imagine they were worried the game wouldn't make money, or that many
reviewers didn't find it funny. I even put the CD sleeves to a bunch of their
games in covers of the binders I used in junior high.

As a young kid without the patience to grapple with adventure game puzzles
(and no internet service), I had to resort quite a few times to calling the
LucasArts 900 number for walkthrough tips. I've often wondered how much that
boosted their games revenue!

My first professional programming job was located in the Presidio campus where
LucasArts had been headquartered. It had just closed its doors shortly before
I started there, but the old LucasArts store stayed open for a few extra
months to clear out some inventory. I grabbed a logo hat which I've since
misplaced.

Awhile back the Cartoon Art Museum in San Francisco had a whole featured
exhibit of Purcell's work, and as a fan of the old game I had to make the
pilgrimage. If you're an old Sam & Max fan looking to scratch the nostalgia
itch, the old comics are pretty great and the "Route 66 in decay" esthetic is
possibly even better suited to our times than it was the late 80s and early
90s.

~~~
washadjeffmad
The most trouble I ever got in growing up was after a phone bill from calling
1-900-740-JEDI (with permission) and didn't put the phone all the way back on
the rocker.

It was supposed to time out after a minute or so of no interaction, but the
bill showed the line was connected for over 60 at something like $0.75 a
minute.

The worst part (to me) was that it didn't help me find Frog Rock. I found out
a decade later when I ripped the disc to play in SCUMMVM that there was a
defect with the CD that my 1x reader at the time probably couldn't handle.

------
benbristow
The Telltale games were so underrated. Shame we'll never see anymore due tot
he demise of the studio.

~~~
giobox
This is long before Telltale's involvement in the Sam and Max franchise. This
game predates Telltale's founding by about 11 years. While Telltale did some
good work, I miss LucasArts much more!

~~~
benbristow
I am aware. It's just that Telltale introduced me to the franchise and made
them easily approachable to younger audiences (I'm 22 now but was playing them
with my dad around 2006/2007 on the 360!).

------
davidivadavid
One of my childhood favorites along with Full Throttle. What's today's
equivalent of those games?

~~~
devbat8712
Keep an eye out on gog.com, there's some cool point and click stuff on there.
Teenagent isn't bad, and I think it's free on gog

------
DonHopkins
I had a "CAUTION: NAKED BUNNY WITH ATTITUDE" sticker on my Thinkpad.

